#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  أغنية ذكرى - مين يجرأ يقول هذا مش معقول

## نور عروسة البحور

[frame="2 80"]تلقت "وطن" العشرات من الرسائل من قرائها يطالبون باعادة نشر كلمات وتسجيل اغنية الفنانة الراحلة ذكرى "مين يجرأ يقول" والتي سبق ونشرها قبل اسابيع. وبناء على طلب القراء، ها نحن نعيد نشر الاغنية من جديد
الأغنية غنتها الفنانة التي ماتت مقتولة (ذكرى) وهي أغنية ثورية ناقدة جداً تقدم نقداً واضحا لما يسمى المقدس في السياسية وأنظمة الحكم العربية وخاصة النظام الملكي السعودية

أغنية جميلة جداً سواء من ناحية سياسية أو فكرية أو دينية

تفتح باباً أمام السؤال : هل هنالك سبب سياسي خلف إغتيال ذكرى ؟؟ غير الذي روج له الإعلام أم هي الصدفة ؟





ومن كلمات الأغنية


مين يجرا يقول   هذا مش معقول 

بنزور وبنبكي ع الكعبة وقبر الرسول

قالولي دمعك بيهدد أمن الرسول

قالولي صوتك بيهدد أمن الرسول



إبكي في صدرك هنينا لا تقلب راحة راعينا

راعينا حاكم مش حاكم حامي بصول

واهم مش فاهم مسطول بيحمي البترول



مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن بيت الله منعتنا

مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن حج البيت منعتنا

من قال إن الدمعة بتهدد بيت الرسول



مين يجرا يقول   هذا مش معقول 



ننصحكم حجو للبابا والفاتيكان

اسهل من مكة والكعبة وأكثر أمان



مكة حاميها حراميها خلي في صدري باقيها

مين يجرا يقول للحاكم كرسيك يزول

ما تفاضي فينا مسطول بنارك بنصول



مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن بيت الله منعتنا

مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن حج البيت منعتنا

من قال إن الدمعة بتهدد حكم الأصول



مين يجرا يقول   هذا مش معقول 



قلتلهم أراضينا مكة فاتحها بسيف

قالولي الغرب بيحميها ونفلي الضيف

إبكي في صدرك فرحنا لا تسيل دموع تفضحنا



خافوا ندعي عند الكعبة والحق نقول

نسيوا لو ندعي من عندي دعايا مقبول



مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن بيت الله منعتنا

مين يجرا يقول أخوتنا عن حج البيت منعتنا

من قال إن الدمعة بتهدد بيت الرسول



من يجرأ يقول هذا مش معقول



لا النصر يجينا من قصرك

والحج إن كان من فضلك ملحوق عليه



في أرض الله نطوف ونسعى

ونكتب سبعة وتسعة



اضغط هنا واستمع إلى بقية الأغنية


http://www.watan.com/img/4/zekra.rm

أترككم مع الأغنية الرائعة

مهند صلاحات
منقول من الوطن[/frame]
يعنى ممكن يكون الراجل مظلوم والست مظلومة وكلنا مظاليم فى ظل حكومتنا الرشيدة والحكاية كلها سياسة فى سياسة:
ايه رايكم دام فضلكم

ملحوظة: ياريت حد يقولى ايه سر الرقم اللى تغنت به ذكرى فى الاغنية 
فى ارض الله نسعى                        ونكتب سبعة وتسعة
والا عشان القافية

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخت نورا 
مش عارفة انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاغنية دي بس ذكري زوجها هو اللي قتلها يعني مقتلها بعيد عن السياسة.
لكن مش قادرة احدد ايه الخلفية اللي خلت الكاتب يكتب الكلمات دي هل فعلا السعودية بتمنع الناس من الحج و لا بتحاول تنظم الموضوع عشان الاعداد مش قادرة احكم لاني مش عارفة سبب كتابة الكلمات.
تحياتي

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

أختى بنت مصر
انا اعرف زيك ان جوزها هو اللى قتلها 
بس هل انت تعرفى ان كل ما يقال فى الاعلام صحيح
طيب ما سعاد حسنى قتلت وقالوا عليها انها انتحرت واتغطى على قضيتها عشان لو اتفتحت الحقيقة هتتفتح حاجات اكبر وكلها سياسية طبعا وتمس ناس كبببببار والله اكبر من الجميع
وعلى العموم يا اختى الله اعلم برضة لان انا شفت الموضوع واندهشت زيك كدة لكن كل شىء جائز- وقلت اشرككم فيه زى ما انا عرفته تعرفوه
ولو عايزين تثبتوه اطلبوا من المشرف ذلك وارجو الرد من المشتركين

----------


## iptegypt

نورا 2004 للاسف ممكن يكون كلامك صح في حالة واحدة بس

لو كان لذكري مواقف سابقة نعرفها في نفس الاتجاه ولذا لا اقتنع بالموضوع مع الاسف 


مع العلم انها حدث و ان قتل الكثير بسبب اقوالهم او افعالهم

شكرا

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

طبعا اشكرك كثيرا على ردك
بس ده مش كلامى 
ده كما كتبت انا انه منقول
ولو شفت ردى عليه:

[frame="6 80"]يعنى ممكن يكون الراجل مظلوم والست مظلومة وكلنا مظاليم فى ظل حكومتنا الرشيدة والحكاية كلها سياسة فى سياسة:
ايه رايكم دام فضلكم[/frame]
انا قلت ممكن يكون 
وبعدين مين فينا كلامه مية فى المية لما بيكتب عن موضوع كل واحد بيبقى له وجهة نظره, كثير بنقرأ فى المنتدى عن حاجات احنا بنصدقها من غير ما نتاكد لمجرد انها قابلة للتصديق مع انها ممكن تكون ملفقة لنفس السبب.
انا نفسى لم اصدق الامر ولكن فى هذا الزمن كل شىء جايز 
وبرضة الله اعلم

----------


## iptegypt

الاخت نور 2004 

انا قلت وجهة نظري في الموضوع وليس فيك 

ولذا لاداعي ان تقولي لي عبارات انا اتطلعت عليها 

المهم كان عندي تقوليلي انت مش مقتنع لية 

نقول سر الرقم الي ممكن بعض الناس يعرفوه 

في زمن غير الزمن حكم العالم بني اسرائيل و بني يهوذا 

و كان عدد حكام كل فئة منهم 19 حاكم بجمالي 97 سنة و اندثرت بعدها ممالك هاتين الفئتين 

ولكن الغريب في احد المفكريين الفلسطينين ( للاسف لا اذكر اسمة )
انه استطاع ان يحدد تلك الفترات من القرآن الكريم 

واضح في تحليلة ان الفترة الثانية التي سيعلو فيها بني اسرائيل مراسم الحكم ستمتد الي 97 سنة او 19 حاكم 
والله اعلم 
ولكن 

تمكن احد الصحفين من اجراء حوار مع احد الموجودين في حفل اعلان الدولة الاسرائيلة سنة 1948 وكانت سيدة و كان سبب التفات الصحفي لها انها انهمرة في البكاء الشديد الذي لاحظة كل الموجودين في الحفل المر الذي دعي هذا الصحفي ان يظن انه بكاء الفرح و ان هذه الشخصية من اشد الشخصيات التي يجب ان يقيم معها حوار لانها ستعبر بحرارة عن الموقف ولكن خذلة الرد التي قالتة السيدة اذا قالت " هذه نهاية اسرائيل و ليس بدايتها " 

و منها بدا مشوار البحث في معاني الكلمات التي اطلقتها هذه السيدة 

ومنها اكتشف التلمود و بعدها سر الشجرة التي يقومون بقتلاع اشجار الزيتون ليزرعوها مكانه و خلافة من الاحداث المتتالية 

و التي انتهت بحتلال العراق 


ولذا من تلك المواقف و من المعلومات التي تتوفر لدي عن مدام ذكري الله لا يرحمها انها ..... بتعمل حجات مخالفة للدين الاسلامي .... بلاش علشان هي ميتة 

المهمة من سابقة الاعمال ليس لها مقومات تاكد لدي اي شخص انها ممكن تعمل الموضوع دة بالرغم من اشتراكها في الحلم العربي الي اتمنع من نزولة علي مستوي الوطن العربي ( طبعا معروف الاسباب اية ) بالمناسبة اصلا ذكري ماكنتش مخطط لها ان تكون من ضمن الفريق اصلا و كان مكنها واحدة تانية 

المهم الموضوع كان بالنسبلها غلطة علي حد قولها في احد جرائد المغرب العربي 

شكرا

----------


## نقاء القلب

بالنسبه للأغنيه ..مش فاهمه مين اللى منع حد انه يروح الكعبه

كلام غريب ومش منطقى .....

الصراحه الأغنيه مش مفهومه

وشكرا نورا ع الموضوع

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

> بالنسبه للأغنيه ..مش فاهمه مين اللى منع حد انه يروح الكعبه
> 
> كلام غريب ومش منطقى .....
> 
> الصراحه الأغنيه مش مفهومه
> 
> وشكرا نورا ع الموضوع


العفو عزيزتى نقاء القلب
بصى 
اسمعى تانى الاغنية أكثر من قرائتها قرائتها تساعد مع السماع فى فهمها وطبعا انت عندك حق هى لا تفهم على طول وانا جئت لك بتعليق من التعليقات على الاغنية من الناس اللى فاهمة أصل الموضوع كله


[frame="1 80"] من يجرا يقول جزئين 

الأغنية ليبية للشاعر على الكيلاني والجزء الأول غنته ذكرى بمناسبة الحظر الجوي على ليبيا عام 1991 عند منعه السعودية للحجيج الليبين من الحج والجزء الثاني صدر بمناسبة إعدام صدام حسيين وغنته المغنية مريم السعفي وهذا رابط رثاء صدام http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0gRspn4huA
مروان محمد [/frame]

وبعدين انا فقط كما كتبت ناقلة لموضوع شدنى قرائته فاحببت ان اشرككم معى عسى ان نصل للحقيقة او ان يعرف عنه احد شىء فيقوله لنا.
وشكرا لك

----------


## sami dorbez

> الاخت نورا 
> مش عارفة انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاغنية دي بس ذكري زوجها هو اللي قتلها يعني مقتلها بعيد عن السياسة.
> لكن مش قادرة احدد ايه الخلفية اللي خلت الكاتب يكتب الكلمات دي هل فعلا السعودية بتمنع الناس من الحج و لا بتحاول تنظم الموضوع عشان الاعداد مش قادرة احكم لاني مش عارفة سبب كتابة الكلمات.
> تحياتي


 
*نعم اختي العزيزة للاسف السعودية منعت مرة الحجاج الليبيين من الحج وهذا تاريخ مسجل والعالم كله يعرفه والشاعر الكبير علي الكيلاني كتب هذه الاغنية في نفس الموضوع ولكن للاسف كانت سبب وفاتها...*
*
وللاسف هناك من فهم الاغنية بالغلط وذلك يرجع لجهل القارء البلاغة الشعرية وقراءة ما وراء السطور*

----------


## sami dorbez

> نورا 2004 للاسف ممكن يكون كلامك صح في حالة واحدة بس
> 
> لو كان لذكري مواقف سابقة نعرفها في نفس الاتجاه ولذا لا اقتنع بالموضوع مع الاسف 
> 
> 
> مع العلم انها حدث و ان قتل الكثير بسبب اقوالهم او افعالهم
> 
> شكرا


 

*نعم اخي ان اردت ذالك فانبش في اغانيها من تونس لليبيا الى مصر وانت تشفي غليلك*

----------


## sami dorbez

> الاخت نور 2004 
> 
> ولذا من تلك المواقف و من المعلومات التي تتوفر لدي عن مدام ذكري الله لا يرحمها انها ..... بتعمل حجات مخالفة للدين الاسلامي .... بلاش علشان هي ميتة 
> 
> المهمة من سابقة الاعمال ليس لها مقومات تاكد لدي اي شخص انها ممكن تعمل الموضوع دة بالرغم من اشتراكها في الحلم العربي الي اتمنع من نزولة علي مستوي الوطن العربي ( طبعا معروف الاسباب اية ) بالمناسبة اصلا ذكري ماكنتش مخطط لها ان تكون من ضمن الفريق اصلا و كان مكنها واحدة تانية 
> 
> المهم الموضوع كان بالنسبلها غلطة علي حد قولها في احد جرائد المغرب العربي 
> 
> شكرا


 
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*فيه حد مسلم يقول الله لا يرحمها...*

*وبعدين ايه هي الحاجات المخالفة للاسلام ???الي عملتها?,?*

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

الإخوة الأفاضل هده الأغنية للفنانة ذكرى كلامها واضح وقد شرحه البعض جاء معاتب  لحكام المملكة العربية السعودية  عند ما منعت حجاج  لبيا من الحج ا لما  كانت لبيا عرضة للحصار الدولى بإعاز من أمريكا ..أما الأن فعكس الحال 
 وهده الأغنية لدكرى جاءت  شبيهة بأغنية ترتى صدام حسين فى الذكرى التانية لإعدامه وقد أدعت مؤخرا على قناة موزاييك التونسية لأول مرة مدتها 20 دقيقة وهى للفنانة التونسية نوال غشام والأغنية تتحدث عن الغضب والحزن الدى هز الشعب العربى عندما أعدم صدام حسين ...الأغنية من كلمات الشاعر الليبى على الكيلانى ومن ألحان الملحن خليفة الزنيطنى  والشاعر السالف الذكر هو من كتب أغنية وين ملايين الشعب العربى وين 
وستلاحظون عند الإستماع  لهته الأغنية لنوال غشام أنها تشبه أغنية دكرى فى كل شئ مع إختلاف الموضوع المطروح  وللأحباء رابط الأغنية مع الشكر والتحية للجميع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=jBBmw01unrM

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

اشكركم جميعا اصدقائى واخوتى على ردودكم المفيدة فعلا .

----------

